# Emersed Java Setup



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey thanks for checking in :clap2:

I have recently put together a tank that I hope to grow some java moss for the moment, maybe try some crypts and some quadrifolia emersed. I clearly have to much time on my hands.. Kinda crazy, spend 40 on equipment to grow $3 worth of moss. I plan on using a 1:1 ratio of tap water to RO/DI water. I will dose with premixed dry ferts and maybe with some soil in fine mesh type of some kind for odd nutrients.. advice is welcome & needed

thanks


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

you need way more fern and please use a nice piece of driftwood, then your set up might be for a competition hahah
greetings!


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just about to set up some java moss like this. So I'm interested on seeing where this goes.


----------

